# Kingston Windows 8-based Windows To Go Flash drive detailed



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> One of the features that Windows 8 has added for enterprise users is Windows to Go. As we have reported on before, it will allow people to copy their entire Windows 8 installation onto a USB drive, which can then be plugged into any PC while on the road for full access to a person's Windows 8 files.
> 
> This week, Engadget reports they got a chance to get some hands-on time with what appears to be the first USB Flash drive made specifically for the Windows to Go feature in Windows 8.


More


----------



## lili5689 (Jun 10, 2011)

I think a better use for this is BYOD in enterprise - how do you lock down an employee's personal laptop? Provide an encrypted USB stick that has the entire damn thing on it. Personal laptop, boot with your WTG key, now is a work laptop.


----------

